# Gerhard K wird ein Jahr älter



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2009)

Hallo Gerhard,
ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag.

gruß helmut


----------



## marlob (28 November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Feier schön an diesem schönen Samstag.


----------



## zotos (28 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> und auch dieses Thema ist seit über 2 jahren abgeschlossen, suche
> doch mal etwas frisches...der Gerhard K hat heute Geburtstag, nimm
> das und gratuliere einfach mal, dann bis du "up to date"...




Nach dem Helmut nun schon in anderen Thread Werbung für Deinen Geburtstag mach:

Alles Gute Gerhard K, feier schön!


----------



## crash (28 November 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 November 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute


----------



## Kieler (28 November 2009)

Ich hoffe Du bist schon schön beim feiern.

Alles Gute.

:sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 November 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du bist schon schön beim feiern.
> 
> Alles Gute.
> 
> :sm20:



... dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen ...

Auch von mir *Alles Gute* und ein :sm20: ...


----------



## Jan (28 November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
:s11: :s10: :s2: :sm20:


----------



## Pizza (28 November 2009)

Hallo Gerfard
Von mir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MW (28 November 2009)

Ich wünsche dir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag !!


----------



## waldy (30 November 2009)

Hi Gerhard,
ein bischen mit Verspätung, wie eine letzte Bit in ganze Register 
Und alles Gute von mir zum Geburtstag.

gruß waldy


----------



## Kai (30 November 2009)

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------

